# No more Tiger Point Bassin'



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

I was fishing a pond with my son very early this morning before the golfers got out there and ran into the main grounds keeper. He said there is no more fishing in the golf course ponds. Too many people coming in from out of the neighborhood, parking where they shouldn't, getting in the golfers way, and garbage. I knew it was only a matter of time with all the reports naming Tiger Point. We had a good thing going for a while, I hope everyone who blew the spot uphas learned a lesson, especially the youngsters. Thanks fellas!!!


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

It was only a matter of time......It's true what they say, "Loose lips sink ships." You guys had to have known it was coming. You can't post all those pics and stories and think it wouldn't happen. Live and learn. You youngin's will learn. Sorry to hear it. opcorn Let the finger pointing commence!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I was waiting for this post. It was only a matter of time before the trash, and amount of people showing up due to the reports on the forum forced the golf coarse to take action. Let this be a lesson to all of you loose lip posters. QUIT POSTING ABOUT WHERE YOU GET YOUR FISH.

I used to be so excited about my fish, that I wanted to share the excitement with everyone and post all the info. I quickly learned why you shouldn't do that.

There are thousands of people that read this forum each day that do not post etc... Each one of those people take the info and use it. It's perfectly fine to tell about your success at well known public spots. But keep your mouth shut about the private type spots. Otherwise, it becomes a parking lot and or gets shut down, as is the case here.


----------



## chickenhawk (Oct 2, 2007)

same type of thing happened back in the 80's over at pensacola country club,we would sneek in there from time to time,but eventually everybody and there brother was there,and the grounds keeper started running us off.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhh GREAT!!! I guess the calls of trespasers will be coming in by the dozen now!!!!:banghead:banghead:banghead

Yepper folks, when you are catching fish don't take pics that folks will recognize and like most of my freshwater posts are "private pond" posts....Good luck to all those who will try to continue to fish there...:doh


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

me and some highschool frienduse to sneak in solutia golf course back in the day it was fun just being chased by the marshalls 

but those days are over cant get in glad to see that those big bass came out of tiger point PLEASE WHAT EVER YOU DO DONT EAT THE FISH THE GIVE BAD GAS:sick


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

Yea piss on me for thinking people would respect something that wasn't theirs to begin with.....as 1 of my 1st posts said...



"I try to be as smart about fishing there as possible, I try to stay off the fairways & out of the golfers ways....



A lot of times I'll head out there in the late afternoon 1 or 2 hours before sundown, less golfers & less chance of being run off...



The last couple of days w/the rain not many golfers are there....I also try & pick-up some trash while I'm out there, it helps keep the course



clean, & the less they have to complain about the better....If you go, be smart.....& courteous.."



Oh well...serves me right for thinking people would act responsibly.....:banghead..



:hoppingmad


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Like others said I knew it was gonna happen. YOu never really were allowed there to begin with though


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

True...I guess they need to run all the dog walkers & joggers off the course also...they aren't allowed there on a golf course as well...,



but they pick up after their dogs & don't jam up traffic.....



My point was..that if people were respectful of the area & course we wouldn't be having this discussion....but like I said....I guess that's asking 



too much from people nowadays...


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Damn mettalin kids!!!!


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

Why is it always about the kids, it's not our fought it's the dumb a$$ that is watching us catch fish every once and a while and then he gets mad because he lives on the pond and can't do it, i know who the guy is because he wrote down my tag number to try to scare me off. i have lived here my whole life and in all the years i have been fishing there has not been one great fishing spot i have been able to fish with out the threat of going to jail if i come back! i don't see why people are such asses... ohhh sorry that i live in a 40 zillion dollar house but you can't wade i front of my house i own the water, or you can't park here i own the street....we just want to fish and nothing else... had to blow off a little steam!!!!!!!!!:banghead


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

why is it always about the kids???....It's about the A$$holes that park in the middle of the road, it's the A$$holes that leave garbage all over,



it's the a$$holes that disrespect a good fishing spot that requires...God dare I say it...TACT, consideration for the paying golfers not to have to 



dodge the fishermen in the middle of the course.....All in all I say good.....If we can't try an be a little respectful towards the course & it's



occupants..no one should be out there....anyways the king bite is picking up & it's time for people to move on.....


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

sorry you must be uninformed i not the one take the pictures and killing the bass im the one parking 100yards away waiting for the golfers to leave so i don't get hit by a golf ball!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

Same thing happened at Stonebrooklast year, not as bad now though. I think it's great for the kids to get out there and fish if they are not destructing anyones property, and littering. Helps keep them from doing other things that might get them in more trouble. Try it at night, last time I tried, bass bite at night too, and might not bother people as much also.


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

> *JHOGUE (6/6/2008)*sorry you must be uninformed i not the one take the pictures and killing the bass im the one parking 100yards away waiting for the golfers to leave so i don't get hit by a golf ball!!!!!!!!!!


...



It's always a "it's not me it was the other guy..." situation...don't tell me you haven't been in the wrong out there at any time...



hell I fish there & I posted some pics, but I have fished there for years & never had an "a$$ write my tag number down just to try & scare 



me"....I have been in the wrong a couple of times for being in the way or not paying attention at times. I wasn't trying to call you out, but I 



guess if some guy is trying to write your tag number down, then obviously you weren't hiding good 



enough....


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Its a guy that has never liked us fishing there, We aren't even on the course at that spot, we fish right by the side of the road. I have fished it with J Hogue many times, we are both some of the more respectful people that fish it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i've fished the ponds in and around gulf breeze for the last 10 years,and have only been ran off one time (by the same a-hole who runs off J-Hogue and Freespool) the worst part was that i was staying with a buddy who lives right next door... he made an asshat out of himself!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

That sucks. I guess they are tightening up on their rules. I used to fish back there from time to time. I was planning on doing some fly fishing back there, but I guess thats over.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

dontlisten to him...i ran into him:banghead about a year ago and he told me the same thing and i just kept on fishing there...just try and go about 1 or 2 hrs before dark and the course(correct me if im wrong) closes at 6 or 7 o'clock.... just be careful there!!!

and i anit saying its leagal to fish there either!!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Do what I do, I have a telescopic rod in my golf bag and make sure I'm the last to tee off, fish and play golf all the way in....I don't think they can run you off if you paid to be there....unless it's not open to the public(private course)


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *JHOGUE (6/6/2008)*sorry you must be uninformed i not the one take the pictures and killing the bass im the one parking 100yards away waiting for the golfers to leave so i don't get hit by a golf ball!!!!!!!!!!


Your an angry little fellow aren't you. Fished that course for probably the last 12-14 years. I have never been "run off". I guess it's a timing issue. I only fish there on days that it's raining. Or right at dark when the golfers are all headed in. If you try to throw topwaters at 8in the morning. Your damn right your gonna get run off.

Anyway, just thought I'd chime in here with my .02 cents.


----------

